

Ask YC: Any hackers currently in Cairo? - dualogy

I am and probably will be for a few months on-and-off. Would be cool to meet for drinks or some "co-hacking" somewhere by the river Nile or whatever. Sorry for the unusual thread.
======
schtog
Have fun, I was in Cairo 8 years ago, very cool place. What are you doing
there?

~~~
dualogy
Freelance consulting (.NET/SharePoint however) in a German/Egypt dev shop.
Lovin' it here (so far). Still, no takers?

------
dualogy
This request is now current once again. Who else is here? Thi time I'm staying
at least until end of December.

